# Free Repair Manuals



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Another forum I use a lot posted a cool web Site with Service info and Data sheets on Darn Near everything. I found service info specific to my out boards as well as for my Car, lawn mower,chain saw,trimmers,snow blowers,tractors,you name it.Just click on the "small engine repair reference center" icon and have fun.Fantastic site.:thumbsup:

It is a Free service and open to public and LOADED with helpful Information, Manuals, Service data etc..!

Go to: http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

P.W. : public

Search by type, brand, model, etc. They are all in PDF format so you can save them for future refference....

A GREAT FIND !!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

It is a great site !
Thanks,
:thumbsup:


----------



## steveP7776 (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome website! Thanks for the info


----------



## JED411 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Man - I may be able to get this back together after all.

The linkage to the carburetor does not seem right - I really need to see how it is supose to be connected.


----------



## someBCchick (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the AWESOME site!!! Totally love it! Now maybe I will be able to get my father inlaws snowthrower back together again!!! Cant say thank you enough!!! lol... Definately a keeper site, as it even has the manuals I am going to need to tear-down and rebuild other lawnmowers, tillers, etc!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

someBCchick said:


> Thanks for the AWESOME site!!! Totally love it! Now maybe I will be able to get my father inlaws snowthrower back together again!!! Cant say thank you enough!!! lol... Definately a keeper site, as it even has the manuals I am going to need to tear-down and rebuild other lawnmowers, tillers, etc!


Welcome to the forum.That web site has some great information.You are going to learn alot here,as I have,from some great talented people.Good luck on your future projects and possible career change.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was just in there looking around, these are mostly from the CLYMER manual set which I already have. But just as handy for people that dont have the set. Especially if your just starting out and dont have the funds.


*As far as the set goes, I think Foley-Belsaw sells the whole set. Kinda pricey though. Look on Ebay for a better deal.*


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Bumping to allow new members another resource for repair information.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Most equipment repair manuals for specific models you can get online in .pdf right from the manufacturer. Sometimes it takes a little bit of digging, but most of its there and free.

As far as an actual repair manual goes, well youll just more then likely have to buy it.

I think Farm N Fleet has a few.


----------



## GoatDriver (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link!!! Can always use an extra resource or 2!!!


----------

